# How about a Byrnes table saw?



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

Many seemed please. It may get me more involved in segmenting.  Thoughts about the quality of the saw? Any one own one? Thank you.

Ps I have a portable dewalt  with a thin kerf 7.25 in carbide blade and a nice sled, but I dont like to bother pulling it out.


----------



## magpens (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a Byrnes table saw and I like it very much. . Quality is very good, IMO. . Blade size is about 5 or 5.5 inch. . Kerf is about 0.060".
Cuts are very close to square. . I have used it for some elementary segmenting and have been very pleased with results. . The cutting guide is very sturdy and tightens down at both ends; easy to loosen and move . The saw is easily stored and brought out when you need it. . Nice to use on the bench. . Does not take up much room. . Have not tried any Celtic knots, simply cuz I don't particularly like them but I should try that just for kicks.

Many people think the Byrnes is overpriced, but I don't mind paying more to get better. . Not sure what accessories come with it now; mine is a few years old.


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 20, 2020)

Tony, I have one and absolutely love it. Best tool I own. The precision is incredible. Go for it, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## mark james (Apr 20, 2020)

I also own both the Byrnes Table Saw and the Thickness sander.  Quality is excellent for both.  More expensive, yup.  But it is made in USA and that is a consideration.  You will hear it is a toy and you should buy a full size saw.  But the important thing is what you are using it for.  In my basement shop I don't have the space for a full size saw, and I like the smaller footprint.

Be aware that the blade cutting height is about 15/16" which is a disadvantage.  When cutting full-height hardwood, the motor is a bit underpowered, but I have not found this a problem.

I had a Bosch contractor's saw and a craftsman full size table saw when I started segmenting, I'd never go back.

I would not buy the sliding top (accessory) again, as I have rarely used it, and have made several jigs.

My opinion only - I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

I am going to get it.  Any..."nice to have" accessories (blades, tilting table, rip fence, etc.) ? Thank you.






						Byrnes Model Machines - Thickness Sander
					

Byrnes Model Machines produces precision-engineered miniature Table Saws and Thickness Sanders for Ship Modelers, Dollhouse Makers and Model Railroad Builders; every machine has an accuracy measured in thousandths of an inch.



					www.byrnesmodelmachines.com


----------



## mark james (Apr 20, 2020)

As I said, I have the sliding table.  The quality is excellent, but using it will reduce your cutting height more.  Im at at my in-laws another 9+ days, so I cannot measure it.

Get a spare blade.  I have a local shop that sharpens them, so that's nice.  The zero tolerance blade might be nice - I simply use blue painter's tape, wide and that has been fine for me.

I'd actually suggest for you to get the saw and play with it.  Wait a bit for the accessories until you are sure for what you want to do.  And many accessories can be made.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

mark james said:


> As I said, I have the sliding table.  The quality is excellent, but using it will reduce your cutting height more.  Im at at my in-laws another 9+ days, so I cannot measure it.
> 
> Get a spare blade.  I have a local shop that sharpens them, so that's nice.  The zero tolerance blade might be nice - I simply use blue painter's tape, wide and that has been fine for me.
> 
> I'd actually suggest for you to get the saw and play with it.  Wait a bit for the accessories until you are sure for what you want to do.  And many accessories can be made.


Thank you  very much. Will do. I have a call into them. I am not in a rush. Be well!


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got one and it is especially nice for its accuracy and small footprint.  It does have some limitations including both depth of cut, width of cut and the lack of ability to tilt the blade, but those are all issues which can be worked around.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Apr 20, 2020)

Tony: I like Mark have both saw and  thickness sander. Great little saw, like it's said has some limitations in power and dept of cutting. However for segmenting work it a great tool. Sliding table was a waste of money. Making jigs for this saw help getting all those special cuts needs for segmenting. Byers tools was a good investment.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you. If I lived in Orlando ...it would be in my house by now


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2020)

Tony you seem to have alot of extra cash you want to spread around and nothing wrong with that. But what I can not figure out is if you have no plans for tools like these mini tools you are asking about why are you buying them?? Just to buy a tool. Not sure how much room you have but if i were to spend any money on tools these days it would be Festool tools. The best of the best. yes they are big boys tools but team them up with their vac system and you would never look back at other tools again. Bandsaw and lathes I would look at the Laguna line. Again the best of the best unless you step up to a oneway lathe. Want a safe tablesaw get the sawstop. Want a safe bandsaw get their bandsaw. You are locking yourself into small hobby model making tools and that is what they are designed for. Yes small footprint but does that mean the world to you. Add the tilting table to that tablesaw and you have a $700 saw for what?? Again if you have the money to throw around then go for it. Will look good sitting on a counter. The Brynes saw is well built but I have spoken to him many years ago and wanted him to add the tilting arbor to his saw but he refuses to do that because he engineered that tilting table add on which is cumbersome. Other than space and the small size blade there is nothing a job size or full size tablesaw can't do that that saw can do. Again designed for model builders. Look at the MicroMark saw also. Again high rated in that field. That saw can cut you as bad as a full size saw so do not be fooled in a safety manner because it is small. I am not trying to discourage you from buying new toys. I wish I were in that position but I am on my way out of this world so buying new toys is not on my list of things. You got me scratching my head here and that is the only reason I am responding to this thread. I hope you do get into segmenting of some sort.

I wish you luck in your quest to help the economy but if you are looking to spend big money I have a list for you and will even pay shipping to my house In fact I need a new roof and siding that I plan on getting this year. Always looking for a little help.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you JT. I appreciate your attempt to help me. I highly respect your knowledge of all things woodworking, the beauty of your "products"  and eagerness to help. I looked at Festool yesterday, too big. I am looking for non-China, high-quality in the context of the work I want it to perform, small footprint, easy to use, requiring no or little turning. 

You are an electrician (I believe), will a 230 volt motor require a 220 outlet? Thank you JT; staff well up there. I have a ton of family in NY, NYC, CT, SI and NJ. All are fine so far. We almost lost a close friend in SI - former firefighter in his late 70s. Spouse and family said good bye to him virtually. As a last resort, the docs gave him that hydroxy stuff. Three weeks later he is home and doing well.  I don't know if it was the prayers, the drugs, a miracle or something yet to be discovered. He attended a NYC FF jubilee in January. Doctors think that is where he contacted it.

Don't forget about the electric question please ; I have a lot of electricity to spread around LOL. Thank you and good health!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

Ok...folks...all have weighed-in and I want to thank all. Going to call them back and place the order (once JT responds or the call back). 
Listen folks, one day I am going to have a hell of a tool sale. If I go before my wife; I will tell her to give you all my address. You will have to arrive before for the garbage service. LOL


----------



## Curly (Apr 20, 2020)

John SawStop doesn't have a bandsaw. They did play with it in the early days but never brought it to market. There are meat cutting bandsaws that work on different principles.

Tony there is the Micro-Mark line of miniature tools that have a tilting arbour saw, make John happy.  Worth a look if you haven't already decided on the Byrnes. 

I don't have either miniature saw so can't say that one is better than the other. I don't know where they are made.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2020)

TonyL said:


> Thank you JT. I appreciate your attempt to help me. I highly respect your knowledge of all things woodworking, the beauty of your "products"  and eagerness to help. I looked at Festool yesterday, too big. I am looking for non-China, high-quality in the context of the work I want it to perform, small footprint, easy to use, requiring no or little turning.
> 
> You are an electrician (I believe), will a 230 volt motor require a 220 outlet? Thank you JT; staff well up there. I have a ton of family in NY, NYC, CT, SI and NJ. All are fine so far. We almost lost a close friend in SI - former firefighter in his late 70s. Spouse and family said good bye to him virtually. As a last resort, the docs gave him that hydroxy stuff. Three weeks later he is home and doing well.  I don't know if it was the prayers, the drugs, a miracle or something yet to be discovered. He attended a NYC FF jubilee in January. Doctors think that is where he contacted it.
> 
> Don't forget about the electric question please ; I have a lot of electricity to spread around LOL. Thank you and good health!


Yes Tony the voltage 220V, 230V, 240V are all interchangeable. Why do you need a 220 outlet?? The Byrnes saw is 120V

By the way same as 110, 115, and 120volt are interchangeable numbers.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2020)

Curly said:


> John SawStop doesn't have a bandsaw. They did play with it in the early days but never brought it to market. There are meat cutting bandsaws that work on different principles.
> 
> Tony there is the Micro-Mark line of miniature tools that have a tilting arbour saw, make John happy.  Worth a look if you haven't already decided on the Byrnes.
> 
> I don't have either miniature saw so can't say that one is better than the other. I don't know where they are made.


Pete I have not followed Sawstop because I hate that company to the core. The way they played games when they came out with the technology discussed me. Is it a good idea yes. But Bosch came out with an even better idea but they took them to court and won so you do not see Bosch tablesaws here. Their method did not involve braking the blade but just dropping it below table. Did not have to replace blades or brake shoes. Just cartridges which were cheap and you get 2 firings out each cartridge setup.I know sawstop did come out with a bandsaw with the technology but did not follow its progression. This is one of the things I have to laugh at people that buy sawstop saws but also use routers and bandsaws and lathes that can hurt you just as fast as a tablesaw. but if the technology is available I guess it it is not a bad thing. Just the way they manhandled the industry and trying to make all saw companies to buy their technology was poor. They would never get a $$ from me. 

Micro-Mark is the other big name in the model industry and to me allows the use of a tilting arbor which to me is important if segmenting of any kind. Again these are just my opinions. I get the China part but good luck with that. By the way Tony Festool is German made tools. They make better tools than USA


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Yes Tony the voltage 220V, 230V, 240V are all interchangeable. Why do you need a 220 outlet?? The Byrnes saw is 120V
> 
> By the way same as 110, 115, and 120volt are interchangeable numbers.


I don't know what is needed...that is why I consulted you. I thought it translates into more power. The saw comes in 120 and 230v for a few more dollars. I may want to make my own prosciutto. .


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

Curly said:


> John SawStop doesn't have a bandsaw. They did play with it in the early days but never brought it to market. There are meat cutting bandsaws that work on different principles.
> 
> Tony there is the Micro-Mark line of miniature tools that have a tilting arbour saw, make John happy.  Worth a look if you haven't already decided on the Byrnes.
> 
> I don't have either miniature saw so can't say that one is better than the other. I don't know where they are made.


Thank you. I don't know where micro mark is made. I can call and ask. Although, if I didn't have to work, I would have ordered the Byrnes already. Thank you.


----------



## Curly (Apr 20, 2020)

I love my SawStop and have for a dozen years. I'm okay with you hating SawStop if you want.  I remember when they went to all the manufacturers to licence the system for their saws and they all, including Bocsh, told him no, pound sand, because it would make them liable for their older saws, which put him on the path he took. The one that riled those like yourself.  

Bocsh was taken to court because one of their normal saws lobbed off a bunch of fingers and lost big so they embarked on their own blade stopping saw. While they came up with a different way to make it safe and not damage the blade, they violated a number of SawStop patents with the flesh detection side of it. That's why they lost and you don't see them in the US. People that violate patents get spanked and are normally looked down upon for the practice. Well most of the time it seems.  They were sold here until recently by a building chain called Rona owned by Lowes but being more expensive than an equivalent SawStop didn't sell well. They do still sell the cartridges for those that have them though. Not sure if anyone else markets the Boscsh Reaxx saw here.

Now the dilemma for you  will be that Festool has bought SawStop and is now using the technology in new pull saws (small job site table saw that you can pull the blade forward into the wood for crosscuts) they are making in Europe. Even use the same SawStop cartridge.  As far as I know they are going to keep SawStop as is but I wonder if you will endorse Festool if they import their saws to sell here along side the rest of their green goodies? Or are you going to make an exception, or quit Festool altogether and switch to Mafel, Mirka and other European tools?

The Bocsh system is slower than a SawStop so you will get more of an injury than a SawStop. Whether it is enough to make a big difference I can't say. Here are some links to some guys going further than the hot dog test that illustrates.


















Sorry for the hijack Tony.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

No problem. The IAP is not mine.  Let's close this puppy. Thanks for everyone's feedback!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2020)

Pete seems like you want a fight from me so I will not engage. This is how I get trolled into this stuff. You are more up on all the woodworking tools so have at it. I promote what works I hate saw stop and not sure about your claims. Maybe when sawstop patent runs out others will jump in. I hate monopolies The Bosch is not slower than saw stop and there is proof. As I said I am done with this will not get in a war of words with you again. We have in the past so I am out. As I said I am on my way out of this life time so no new tools for me but if someone asks me a good tool brand I tell them what I know. If the US would get off their ass and make quality tools then we would have some say but they do not. Look it up if you want.

Tony did not mean to take your post down this rat hole. Good luck with your new tools. I am from now on never suggesting any tools again because this is what happens. Everyone has their favorites and have been woodworking for over 40 years and mine were always Delta when they were American made and top of the food chain.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2020)

Tony one more quick word on this because you brought it up and I will leave it alone unless Pete wants to dispute this too there is no power lose or gained going from 120 to 240V just a different current draw. That small of a saw will mean nothing.


----------



## Curly (Apr 20, 2020)

John I never meant you too take what I said as a provocation and am sorry you did. I really don't see it as being any different than sitting across a table from one another and talking about things we are passionate about. We will agree on some and disagree on other things. Everyone does. What is lost here is the nuances of expression we would have face to face that is hard to articulate with words only. 
All the best.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

Ordered!

It is not my job to tell anyone how to behave. I asked that this thread be closed. 

Looking forward  to the saw!


----------



## mark james (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey Tony - Enjoy your new "TOY."


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

mark james said:


> Hey Tony - Enjoy your new "TOY."


Will do. It is two weeks away from getting here and then I let it age in my garage or shop unopened for a few years. In 3 years, I will be 60, maybe I will get it gong then . Right now, I have a dust collector serving as a car stop in my garage. When the bumper hits it, I stop.


----------



## mark james (Apr 20, 2020)

TonyL said:


> Will do. It is two weeks away from getting here and then I let it age in my garage or shop unopened for a few years. In 3 years, I will be 60, maybe I will get it gong then . Right now, I have a dust collector serving as a car stop in my garage. When the bumper hits it, I stop.



I have read that you are not a drinker, but I will offer the thought... It's not a fine wine, won't get better with aging.  Un-box it this spring and play!!!   And stay healthy  .


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

mark james said:


> I have read that you are not a drinker, but I will offer the thought... It's not a fine wine, won't get better with aging.  Un-box it this spring and play!!!   And stay healthy  .


Funny. Thank you.  I will open it. I never acquired a taste for alcohol nor smoking - no discipline required. If there was every a person that can use a good stiff drink, it would be me.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 20, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Tony one more quick word on this because you brought it up and I will leave it alone unless Pete wants to dispute this too there is no power lose or gained going from 120 to 240V just a different current draw. That small of a saw will mean nothing.


Thank you JT. I learned from Donna Byrnes (his wife or sister I guess), that the 120V is for the USA, and that 230 V is for "not in the USA. I thought it was a power option. I told you that I don't know what I am talking about when it comes to electricity. Thanks again and stay healthy!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but was interested in finding out if Tony ever got the Mini tablesaw from Byrnes and if so has he set it up and tried it??  Can you give us a little run down on your opinion. Thanks.

What is funny about this thread is, the other day I threw out a request for this saw on a few woodworking sites, looking for a good priced one and I would consider it. Has to be a good price. Turns out I just missed one on ebay for a rediculous low price. Not sure they knew what they had. The old adage right time right place works at times. It is an open request. So who knows. In the mean time I will continue segmenting with my full size saw.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 30, 2020)

TonyL said:


> Funny. Thank you.  I will open it. I never acquired a taste for alcohol nor smoking - no discipline required. If there was every a person that can use a good stiff drink, it would be me.




What a thread Tony.  Like you I "mostly" don't drink.  I have two drinks a year and it's on Memorial Day and Veterans Day where I salute my deceased Navy/Marine Corps friends and on Veterans Day we salute each other for still kicking.  Not many of my friends left though.  I only smoked in Boot Camp to get a break while the non-smokers didn't, I really didn't like it at all.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 30, 2020)

mark james said:


> I also own both the Byrnes Table Saw and the Thickness sander.  Quality is excellent for both.  More expensive, yup.  But it is made in USA and that is a consideration.  You will hear it is a toy and you should buy a full size saw.  But the important thing is what you are using it for.  In my basement shop I don't have the space for a full size saw, and I like the smaller footprint.
> 
> Be aware that the blade cutting height is about 15/16" which is a disadvantage.  When cutting full-height hardwood, the motor is a bit underpowered, but I have not found this a problem.
> 
> ...




Mark, quick question for you.  How is the Byrnes Thickness Sander working for you?  I've got two planers that I use based on the size of lumber I plane.  But, both are way too big for pen blanks or knife scales.  I saw this post and have looked at the Byrnes sander but I always like to check with those who actually use it.  Will it handle pen blanks and knife scales?  Thanks up front for any info.


----------



## mark james (Dec 30, 2020)

wolf creek knives said:


> Mark, quick question for you.  How is the Byrnes Thickness Sander working for you?  I've got two planers that I use based on the size of lumber I plane.  But, both are way too big for pen blanks or knife scales.  I saw this post and have looked at the Byrnes sander but I always like to check with those who actually use it.  Will it handle pen blanks and knife scales?  Thanks up front for any info.


PM to follow.


----------

